# Changing position, worth doing?



## gordy748 (Feb 11, 2007)

Hi all. Have a question regarding road bike position.

I first set my riding position in the early 90s using measurements I got using Bernard Hinault's old book. Apparently Lemond used the same methods as well. In 20 years I have barely changed position, perhaps dropping the saddle down a very few mm and moving the bars up by about the same. I don't have much problems with the position as is, though the bars are set low so I find it hard to spend a lot of time on the drops (what actually starts to hurt is the back of my neck as I look up).

So I was talking with a professional therapist this week who I ride with, who also does bike fitting. He pointed out that my position is very old school European; stretched out with low bars, and that I could do with a few tweaks. He's not looking for business, but I was wondering what advantages there could be gained by changing my position.

Currently I can easily cycle 3 hours without getting off and stretching (I could do longer I guess but haven't thought about going for a pedaling record). Other than spending 90% of my time on the hoods, and perhaps getting a compact bars to make the drops easier to reach I'm not sure I need physiologically to change my position. And yet...

I'm 42 years old, and cycling for fitness and century rides. Aero isn't that important Perhaps it's time to think of something that will keep me injury free the next 20 years.

Thoughts?


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

My thoughts are do whatever it takes to get as neutral back position as posible while sitting on the bike. Most including pros don't and with age, lack of core/back stability, etc...comes problems.


----------



## bytewalls (Feb 14, 2010)

If you have the time and money, a proffesional bike fit can help you become more comfortable, efficient and fast on the bike. The newest retul systems make it more scientific than ever, they can track your knee position to make sure it is moving in a straight line, track you back arms and such to ensure you are posturing well on the bike. Not only for those who want to be fast but KEY to avoiding injury.


----------



## thirstyman (May 6, 2007)

I don't think I've ever gone more than 5 months without changing some aspect of my position. Maybe its a slight cleat change or trying a more aero position. Optimal fit is totally a dynamic thing. By dynamic I mean that it changes constantly with your flexibility, core strength, and seasonal goals. It seems impossible to me that your optimal fit is identical to what it was 20 years ago.


----------



## velocanman (Jul 15, 2011)

I also recommend taking some time to reassess your position. I am also 42 yo and find I am more comfortable with about 2 cm less saddle-bar drop than in my 20s. My saddle height and neutral KOP ate relatively unchanged. Buy my weight has increased and flexibility decreased, so I am more comfortable with a less aggressive position. 

The quality of a bike fit is highly dependant on the skills and experience of the fitter/coach. I always recommend hands-on first, but there are good coaches that can provide consultation remotely, as well.


----------

